# How about those WEC girls!



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

I was just on the WEC site browsing around and just so happened to click on the girls link. lol

I have to say Christie and Brittney are hot.
So I just wanted to brighten everyone's day with 2 hot MMA chicks. :thumb01:


----------



## SHIN2DADOME (Nov 20, 2006)

Hellz ya, Thank you sir.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Anytime my friend. Glad I could help.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

they're both hot, im partial to brittney though


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Muhahaha, i'm with you man.


----------



## shoaib56 (Feb 25, 2008)

*Leather lingerie*

hey!!guyz We offer a complete range of Leather garments both of men and women.


----------



## purple_haze (Oct 24, 2006)

britney has more of baby face and it looks a little more adorable than the other girl


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

purple_haze said:


> britney has more of baby face and it looks a little more adorable than the other girl


And she's got bigger tits.


----------



## dombrow3 (Dec 3, 2006)

They kinda look like the same hoes at the UFC event!


----------



## jrr1gym (Mar 6, 2008)

they are hot, but need to start a UFC vs WEC girls thread


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>New girl in the ufc.


----------

